# Seneca Ice?



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone been brave enough to drill holes on Seneca? I'd like to head over there this weekend.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I have seen guys out on the ice at Seneca I haven't been out on it but I do know that the lake level has come up about a foot or more. Seen guys on it today 2-7


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I know a spot I'd love to ice fish if it was safe !!!


----------



## nethersdoug (Feb 16, 2010)

Me too. I don't know if any of our group are willing to make the drive. Found a spot three years ago when we had ice that killed the big crappies. Three weeks ago, I was down and made it out to that spot for four hours and could not get a touch. I know the lake is down by several additional feet this year, but I still had bunches of water under me. I may just try it again today.


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 2, 2005)

Three of us fished Seneca today from 9:30 until 4:00 and brought home a nice mess of 'gills & crappies. Caught only one 'eye. The bite was good from the time we started until around 1:00, then slowed way down. Fish were near the bottom in 11" of water. Ice was 8 to 10 inches where we were and we appeared to be the only ones out.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad to hear you got into some fish Captain. I never did make it over there. My friends tend to puss out on me at the last minute. Size range on gills and crappie seems to be good at Seneca, sounds like you'll have a good fish fry going on.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

anglerNpurgatory said:


> Anyone been brave enough to drill holes on Seneca? I'd like to head over there this weekend.


A couple friends fished it Thurs 13th. 10 in of ice in most places. Didn't find any hungry fish the areas they tried.


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

was at seneca yesterday, caught several catfish, 6 keeper crappie, and kept 9 gills......ice was atleast 10 to 12 inches thick... going back in the morning, but will prob have to wade a little to get to the ice, since the lake has came up some


----------

